# LMBV - Catch-and-Release Angling on Mortality



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Note In Abstract:
These results imply that angling itself may have only minimal effects on the survival of largemouth bass infected with LMBV but that angling-related practices that place infected and uninfected fish together in a limited water volume may facilitate viral transmission. 

Effects of Practices Related to Catch-and-Release Angling on Mortality and Viral Transmission in Juvenile Largemouth Bass Infected with Largemouth Bass Virus

Emily C. Grant and Kate R. Inendino

Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Sciences, University of Illinois, Champaign, Illinois 61820, USA

William J. Love

Department of Veterinary Pathobiology, College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Illinois, Urbana, Illinois 61802, USA

David P. Philipp

Center for Aquatic Ecology, Illinois Natural History Survey, and Program in Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, University of Illinois, Champaign, Illinois 61820, USA

Tony L. Goldberg

Department of Veterinary Pathobiology, College of Veterinary Medicine, and Program in Ecology and Evolutionary Biology, University of Illinois, Urbana, Illinois 61802, USA

Abstract.Largemouth bass virus (LMBV; family Iridoviridae) has recently emerged as a causative agent in fish kills of largemouth bass Micropterus salmoides. Little is known about how the virus is transmitted or what factors predispose fish to mortality subsequent to infection. Concern has nevertheless arisen that activities related to recreational angling may affect transmission dynamics and may alter the susceptibility of infected fish to clinical disease. This study examined the separate effects of two angling-related factors on the susceptibility of juvenile largemouth bass to mortality from LMBV infection and on the transmission of LMBV from infected to uninfected fish. The first factor was hook-and-line angling. Infected fish that underwent a simulated angling treatment did not experience higher mortality or have higher viral loads in their tissues than those that were not angled. The second factor was direct contact between infected and uninfected fish, as would occur in live wells and holding tanks. The LMBV was transmitted from infected to uninfected fish through water, even when direct contact was prevented. Transmission of LMBV between infected and uninfected fish separated by a fenestrated barrier was nearly as efficient as LMBV transmission between infected and uninfected fish that were allowed direct contact. These results imply that angling itself may have only minimal effects on the survival of largemouth bass infected with LMBV but that angling-related practices that place infected and uninfected fish together in a limited water volume may facilitate viral transmission. Partitioning or cooling of live wells and holding tanks, as well as limiting their use, could reduce LMBV-associated mortality and viral transmission.

Received: September 8, 2004; Accepted: January 2, 2005; 
Published online August 24, 2005


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Largemouth Virus Movement
A common fishing practice might help spread disease among largemouth bass.

http://ewradio.org/program.aspx?ProgramID=4274

By Elizabeth Katt-Reinders

Bass fishing tournaments are popular events around the United States, and scientists say the rules for the tournaments might help spread a disease that infects some of the fish.

Tony Goldberg is a research veterinarian at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign. He's an expert in infectious animal disease, and he worked on a study of Largemouth Bass Virus. He wanted to see if the virus can spread when fish are kept together in small holding tanks. Goldberg says this practice is common in fishing tournaments. He says sick fish in a holding tank can pass the virus to healthy ones, even if they don't have physical contact. 

"The bulk of evidence suggests that tournaments will increase the probability of transmitting this virus from sick fish to healthy fish to some degree."
Goldberg says this might be of interest to the people who run the fishing tournaments. Their rules require anglers to keep their fish in tanks until they can be weighed at a central location. Goldberg says if the fish were weighed when and where they're caught, that would limit the time they spend in the tanks. But he says it would also eliminate a big public event at the end of the fishing contest. 

"It wouldn't have the same 'wow appeal.' There wouldn't be that culminating moment of displaying the winning fish up on a podium. There could be substitutes -- for example, video footage of the fish out on the water -- but most people who are fans of these tournaments would agree that it would detract from the excitement of the moment not to have the fish there."
Goldberg says the bass virus appeared several years ago, and it has not produced the widespread fish kills that many once feared. But Goldberg says the virus might have other less obvious effects so it would be prudent to avoid practices that help it spread. 

Script for Wednesday, June 07, 2006 

Additional Information: 

Abstract for "Effects of Practices Related to Catch-and-Release Angling on Mortality and Viral Transmission in Juvenile Largemouth Bass Infected with Largemouth Bass Virus" in the Journal of Aquatic Animal Health (vol. 17, issue no. 4, pp. 315-322) 

Tony Goldberg profile, College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign 

Researchers launch three-year study of largemouth bass virus, news release (28 March 2002) from the University of Illinois


----------



## WeakSpring (Feb 28, 2003)

> Partitioning or cooling of live wells and holding tanks, as well as limiting their use, could reduce LMBV-associated mortality and viral transmission.


No mention of any study of the degree of tolerance of LMB to temperature extremes. I can't imagine the survival rate being very high for a cold-blooded fish caught from 80° temp reservoir in the south, after being transferred to a holding tank 10° - 20° - 30° cooler, in a matter of seconds. Wonder what the ideal temp to effectivly slow or halt the transfer of the virus would be?

Say, aren't these the same pathologist's who did the necropsies for the trapping BMP's?


----------

